# Silent Film Piano Scoring Favorites



## regenmusic

There are a lot of very good silent films scored by solo piano. Nitrateville is the best website that discusses all things silent film (and early talkies) including the music for them.

Here is one I'm watching now. YouTube has several hundred full length silent films.

Hell's Hinges (1916)
http://www.filmpreservation.org/preserved-films/screening-room/hell-s-hinges-1916


----------



## gardibolt

I used to review silent movies for www.digitallyobsessed.com from about 2001 through 2011. The best one I've ever heard is Donald Sosin's piano score for some of the shorts on The Forgotten Films of Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle 4-DVD set. Here's how I described it back then: "the real standouts are the scores provided by Donald Sosin, which are indescribably marvelous and very well-suited to the Arbuckle comedies, with a melding of barrelhouse, boogie-woogie, and Zez Confreyesque styling, all performed with a fluid grace that parallels the star's surprising agility."

Others I like are Ben Model, Phil Carli, Jon Mirsalis, and Dennis James (who I've seen several times live on theater organ).


----------

